# Jellyfish



## The Barbarian (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Rick50 (Apr 11, 2016)

Nice, but a tad grainy. I bet you had to crank up the ISO.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 11, 2016)

Lemon?


----------



## The Barbarian (May 6, 2016)

Rick50 said:


> Nice, but a tad grainy. I bet you had to crank up the ISO.



Water was filled with tiny granules.   food for the jellyfish, I think.    But yes, high ISO.


----------

